# Running bhyve command line thru Supermicro IPMI console



## altyne (Feb 7, 2019)

I am following this post ...bhyve for windows guest

Current setup:
FreeBSD 12.0 Generic
SuperMicro X11SSM-F-O
Intel Xeon Processor E3 1220 v5  
Freebsd knowledge : basic 

connected  thru SM IPMI console..

bhyve \
      -c 2 \
      -s 0,hostbridge \
      -s 3,ahci-hd,windows.8.1.img \
      -s 4,ahci-cd,install.iso \
      -s 10,virtio-net,tap0 \
      -s 31,lpc \
      -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A \ <-- i believe this null drive; it requires null-modem cable. I tried stdio the progress is showing then blank screen.
      -l com2,/dev/nmdm1A \ <-- the other end
      -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
      -m 2G -H -w \
      windows8.1


I check in other tty, bhyve is running. 

I want to connect / remote in the other end. How should be the bhyve command line. In order to continue the setup.

Tried looking in this forum I cannot find similar issue or guide me some link which almost related to my issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 7, 2019)

altyne said:


> <-- the other end


This comment is incorrect. That setup makes two different null modem devices.
The 'other end' of both would end in B. For example nmdm1B is the 'other end' here.

I have not gotten to UEFI booting yet but I don't understand why Windows Wiki calls for two `nmdm` connections.


----------



## altyne (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry, for being noob. I was able to connect now..

I am using this command:
bhyve -c 2 -m 4G -H -w \
  -s 0,hostbridge \
  -s 3,ahci-cd,windows.iso \
  -s 4,ahci-hd,os_disk.img \
  -s 5,virtio-net,tap10 \
  -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \
  -s 30,xhci,tablet \
  -s 31,lpc \
  -l com1,stdio \
  -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
  win10

Lifted from - link.

Thanks for answering my post.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 8, 2019)

sysutils/tmux is good for stdio output. You usually lose the stdio output when you close it.
If you open the bhyve VM within tmux you can reattach to the session with stdio still running.
That is the difference of using nmdm for connecting in my opinion. It doesn't need that.


----------



## Ofloo (Feb 8, 2019)

That or something like sysutils/vm-bhyve


----------

